# scouring pad epiweb replacement?



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been trying to find something as thin as possible to put between my glass and hygrolon, and ended up finding this:
Amazon.com - Scotch Brite Heavy Duty Scouring Pads 20 Count - Cleaning Sponges


I was going to silicone the pads to the glass and then sew the hygrolon on with fishing line.
Will the pad be safe to use? The documents said something about minerals and resins...


















I read of someone using a scouring pad for a dripwall but the thread never got updated.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

I've used these with hygrolon and haven't noticed any issues. They should be pretty inert. I think the minerals are just to provide some rough texture, and all the resin is cured. I just rinse them out well first.


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeremy M said:


> I've used these with hygrolon and haven't noticed any issues. They should be pretty inert. I think the minerals are just to provide some rough texture, and all the resin is cured. I just rinse them out well first.


This made my day! $13 to coat a 36x16 wall, can't beat that 
Would you happen to have any pictures of the growth?


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

It looks like the different pad types have either aluminum oxide, silicon carbide or both.
Anyone know if silicone carbide or aluminum oxide will kill moss/stunt growth?



> Heavy Duty
> 
> MMM-05509: Heavy Duty Green #86 Scouring pad for heavy duty cleaning jobs. Use to replace scrapers, steel wool and metal sponges. Typical applications include heavily baked-on food and food processing equipment.
> Medium Duty
> ...


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Did you try here? EcoWeb

this seems a not too costly, more appropriate choice




wriggles said:


> It looks like the different pad types have either aluminum oxide, silicon carbide or both.
> Anyone know if silicone carbide or aluminum oxide will kill moss/stunt growth?


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Both of those abrasive materials are inert in these environments, but the presence of-, and type of abrasive in EcoWeb and Epiweb are irrelevant in this application. Both are really nothing more than giant, thick scrubbee pads, and for the most part, the abrasive is encapsulated in the polymeric binder until used for grinding or polishing.

Incidentally, I now have a new, larger size of EcoWeb available (45" x 76") and the prices of all sizes have been lowered.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I've used the scrubbing pads in some of my terrariums for years with no ill effects. Can comment on the growth of moss as I didn't run the pad down to ground level, but plants tend to find it suitable...


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

I also used them for years with no issues. Primarily as a "soil free" way to culture Grindal worms. They are completely inert as far as I can tell.


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

And you may find it easier to simply use hot glue to attach the hygrolon to the pads. I used hot glue in attaching hygrolon to a similar product (EcoWeb), and it's holding up fine; I think I read that it's what the Epiweb people use in making their hygrolon-covered EpiWeb planting slabs. Probably a lot less time-consuming than sewing the stuff on with fishing line. Just use plenty of glue!


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies  
I don't have enough space to use 1" thick ecoweb so these 1/4" pads will have to do. 



herbivrus said:


> And you may find it easier to simply use hot glue to attach the hygrolon to the pads. I used hot glue in attaching hygrolon to a similar product (EcoWeb), and it's holding up fine; I think I read that it's what the Epiweb people use in making their hygrolon-covered EpiWeb planting slabs. Probably a lot less time-consuming than sewing the stuff on with fishing line. Just use plenty of glue!


That does sound easier =P I think I'll hot glue around all the edges and sew any saggage in the middle afterwards. Does the glue seep through all the layers of hygrolon?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I recently used hot glue on my hygrolon. Nothing seeped through when I applied it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

I had no seepage of the glue through the hygrolon -- actually an equivalent product called AquaMat -- either. I didn't sew anything at all. I use the glue gun to spread the glue in a fairly generous wave-shape over the whole piece of EcoWeb, then around the entire edge (as you plan), and pressed the hygrolon on. I get no sagging at all, so don't see that sewing with fishing line will be anything but a waste of time and effort. I have even glued fake rocks to the hygrolon/AquaMat, and they do not pull the fabric away from the EcoWeb (you can see pics of this application on my build thread here:Take 2: EpiWeb/AquaMat/Fake Rock Build). But if you really really really like to sew, go for it!


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

You might want to try getting some open cell foam. Essentially the same thing, nothing extra as far as abrasives, and can be any thickness you desire. 

If you want another option to toss in the mix. 

I plan in using it in my tanks then covering it like you're talking about. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

a hill said:


> You might want to try getting some open cell foam.


I never though about using non-aquarium filter foam =O It looks like "dry fast foam" would work well.











herbivrus said:


> I had no seepage of the glue through the hygrolon -- actually an equivalent product called AquaMat -- either. I didn't sew anything at all. I use the glue gun to spread the glue in a fairly generous wave-shape over the whole piece of EcoWeb, then around the entire edge (as you plan), and pressed the hygrolon on. I get no sagging at all, so don't see that sewing with fishing line will be anything but a waste of time and effort. I have even glued fake rocks to the hygrolon/AquaMat, and they do not pull the fabric away from the EcoWeb (you can see pics of this application on my build thread here:Take 2: EpiWeb/AquaMat/Fake Rock Build). But if you really really really like to sew, go for it!


Those rocks look great. I was only going to sew the hygrolon because I assumed the glue would mess with the plants or the water wicking. But if it works fine then I won't mess with it =P


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah it should work really well. I'm going to be getting some for my tanks. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

I just rinsed the pads and remembered our water is heavily softened, so there may be some salt residue in the pads now. Should I wash them again with something else or am I worrying too much? I'd hate to ruin the moss because of this


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

am curious about the open cell non aquarium filter foam....where does one find that product...what sort of thicknesses do you think it might come in? If it is NOT for aquariums, would that have negative issues to be used in a vivarium?


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Ray said:


> the abrasive is encapsulated in the polymeric binder until used for grinding or polishing.


Are the abrasives still inert once the polymeric binder is released in the scouring pad? I was cutting the pads to size and it feels like the scissors are getting covered in some kind of gritty powder.
Also, can these be left submerged? they wick almost zero water and would be great for some areas around the false bottom =O


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Judy S said:


> am curious about the open cell non aquarium filter foam....where does one find that product...what sort of thicknesses do you think it might come in? If it is NOT for aquariums, would that have negative issues to be used in a vivarium?



Aquarium filter foam is just foam sold to aquarium people, it's not special. 

There's many companies that make open cell foam, I'd just pick one you like. Thickness is personal preference but I'm going with something around one to two inches with a metal frame for my 160gallon verts. 

Like anything a good rinse/soak isn't a bad idea. 

-Andrew


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Interesting note on these is they mention they are not for aquarium use. Curious


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Dendrobait said:


> Interesting note on these is they mention they are not for aquarium use. Curious


I believe they stated it would scratch the glass if you tried using it to clean an aquarium. It was either written on the box or online somewhere..
I haven't read anything about leeching nasties into the water yet.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

A lot of foam companies list that on their products. I'm not exactly sure why, I assume there must have been a legal issue once upon a time. 

I'm going to try growing things on it horizontally and then affixing it vertically. 

I just picked up some of these and a thicker lower density one to give a whirl. 

I'm likely placing my large foam order in a week or two. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

wriggles said:


> I believe they stated it would scratch the glass if you tried using it to clean an aquarium.


That is correct. I took these to an old 10g years ago and COMPLETELY scuffed up a good part of one side before I wiped away the soap bubbles and realized what I had done! The opposite wall of the tank was still fine to use so no harm done, but I was pretty shocked at how well it destroyed the glass.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Jeremy M said:


> That is correct. I took these to an old 10g years ago and COMPLETELY scuffed up a good part of one side before I wiped away the soap bubbles and realized what I had done! The opposite wall of the tank was still fine to use so no harm done, but I was pretty shocked at how well it destroyed the glass.



Makes sense. I always just tell people to cut a lemon in half and scrub with that. 

I still think it means as filter media though. Wouldn't it say not for use on glass if that is the concern?

I need another package or two to do all three sides of my 20long vertical, so I'll have something to review soon. 

Not sure how to affix them, superglue, silicon, duct tape? 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Interesting I've always had trouble removing water spotting. I've tried lemon scrub for one such tank and nothing. I suppose a razor blade after lemons is worth a shot. 

I agree with a hill...it says the same thing on soft sponges from the same company.

I have used Mr. clean magic erasers for cleaning algae off glass and other surfaces-they are a popular thing to use in public aquariums(who granted are working with much larger volume of water). Doodlebug scrubbers are also industry standard at public aquariums I've seen.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Yup for a lot of stuff I've found just the lemon rind plus the acid takes care of a lot. That said, razor blades are useful. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

a hill said:


> I still think it means as filter media though. Wouldn't it say not for use on glass if that is the concern?





Dendrobait said:


> I agree with a hill...it says the same thing on soft sponges from the same company.


I didn't think of that =O Hopefully the warning isn't anything serious..


a hill said:


> Not sure how to affix them, superglue, silicon, duct tape?


I smeared a zig zag glob of silicone on the back of each pad and slapped them on the glass for my tank. It's only been on there for a couple months but I'd bet anything they will be there 10+ years from now.
I also hot glued the parts where I needed to adhere pad+pad. I tried separating hot glued scouring pads and it just tore the fibers apart. The hot glue didn't come apart at all =)


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

wriggles said:


> I didn't think of that =O Hopefully the warning isn't anything serious..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's because of how they're made, they likely would break down over time in constant water flow or something. I know there is similar warnings from the place I'm ordering from online, I think it's foamfactory.com. I need to call them to ask about specifics as to what the warning is and which foam I should buy. 

Six feet tall, I'm going to need some type of scaffolding I think, I don't really want to adhere the foam to the tank. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

a hill said:


> I need to call them to ask about specifics as to what the warning is and which foam I should buy.


Oh that's right I forgot you were buying foam. I thought you meant scouring pads =P
Let us know how the call goes, that's probably going to be an interesting convo


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

wriggles said:


> Oh that's right I forgot you were buying foam. I thought you meant scouring pads =P
> 
> Let us know how the call goes, that's probably going to be an interesting convo



I'm sure it'll be fun. It'll likely be late December maybe earlier. 

Until then.....










-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Merry Christmas...


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

The grit comes off since its a woven fiber covered in coarse granules. It'd be bad for a filter. Fine for this. No glass issues. 










-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Decided to do a different tank. I'll update the progress of the rabbit. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

wriggles said:


> Oh that's right I forgot you were buying foam. I thought you meant scouring pads =P
> 
> Let us know how the call goes, that's probably going to be an interesting convo



I called today, it was interesting for sure. The person couldn't tell me if bpa was in them. I'll be getting four inch acoustic foam. 

Another update. Pads still in place and doing well. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

